

The Machine That Changed The World - da02
http://waxy.org/2008/06/the_machine_that_changed_the_world/

======
kellishaver
I'm trying to decide, which has changed the world most.... the printing press,
or computers... In the end, I think I may just pick flushing toilets.

~~~
eru
And they were probably a mistake.
(<http://permaculture.wikia.com/wiki/Tree_bog>)

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Pretty silly - the sewage treatment company could use willows if they worked
in bulk. Instead they use settling and digestors. Still open-air in our town.
Sludge is used as landfill and sometimes fertilizer/soil amendment. What's the
difference?

~~~
Someone
1) the sewage treatment company uses lots of energy and fairly clean (often
drinkable) water to transport the sewage to their large-scale plants.

2) chances are that users will feel more responsible for a local, small-scale
system, and not 'kill' it by flushing down all kinds of chemicals.

------
da02
The comments section on that page alsi mention these:

* Deathbed Vigil - The last days of Commodore 1994 2 hr dvd

* Commodore 64 Training Tape Host Jim Butterfield 1983 2 hr dvd

* Once Upon Atari 1999 4 Episodes 2 hr DVD

* [http://www.youtube.com/user/TTVRewind/videos?flow=grid&v...](http://www.youtube.com/user/TTVRewind/videos?flow=grid&view=1)

------
watt
to the point: torrent -
[http://waxy.org/bt/seed/The%20Machine%20That%20Changed%20the...](http://waxy.org/bt/seed/The%20Machine%20That%20Changed%20the%20World.torrent)

~~~
da02
It's also on youtube as a playlist:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcR74y61xZk&playnext=1...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcR74y61xZk&playnext=1&list=PL3321CA39EADCC474&feature=results_main)

------
lmm
Sounds like this is in violation of copyright, so don't expect it to be
available for long.

~~~
simonw
It's a pretty old documentary (I helped Andy track it down) and that blog
entry has been up since 2008, so it's probably going to stick around.

~~~
da02
I remember listening to a special segment on the AMC cable channel about
"unofficial" film archivists who were willing to break the copyright law to
preserve old films. A lot of them ended up getting hired officially to
continue to do their work once the movie studios found out they could make
money on old films (vhs/reruns/etc).

------
Create
perhaps archive.org?

